# Where can I pick up a precast mold for chimney caps?



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The block yard was out of chimney caps this week and after tons of calling around I had to pour my own.

I usually pour my own on multi flue chimneys, but on an 8" single flue it is way easier to just slap a cap on it and caulk the gap.

I wanted to grab a mold so I can just start making my own a few days before a job.

Only found one place online that has them and they quoted me $500. It would take a lot of jobs to pay that thing off vs the cost of just buying them.

Anyone know where else I could grab one?


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Not too sure where to buy one, never thought about it to tell ye the truth, but that is a great idea, think I will give it a go in the next few weeks,


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Just make your own with hinged forms,...2x4's with door hinges wouldn't take long or cost much. 

For the flue opening,...a little cardboard and fill the void with sand. Other ways too if you want to get fancy.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

You can try these on for size however,I made a handful of these adjustable forms myself for a fraction of the money. The thing I like about using steel,no form release needed,sides come out slick as snot. I take 1/4" square dowels and glue down to form to form drip groove. I use a few dabs of power grab glue to hold them in place before I place the material.


Here is the connection : http://www.efireplacestore.com/cpf-21489.html


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

The best way to do the centre piece ( or the hole where the flue goes haha) is to either use a flue tile whatever side you need 8x8 8x12, wrap it in plastic or expansion joint, or build a wooden template 1/2" bigger than ye need for wiggle room, before the concrete sets pop it out, don't forget to keep the centre higher to allow run off, bit of reebar/concrete mesh, drip edge outta 1/4" or smaller trim, 

Cost of precast cap = $30
Cost of materials to build your own=$20
Cost of knowing its your own custom cap and no own else has it= gotta be worth something every time ye drive by and look at it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I am always looking for a pre cast myself. Cant find one. Everyone does a Type S mortar wash and leaves it. I would mix my own but I dont want to buy 90lb sacks of multiple ingredients or mesh than sit around the garge for a little cap once in a while. Plus reading the last few crown threads curing can be problematic.


----------

